# Masters degree evaluated as one year postgraduate diploma



## chitrac (Jun 8, 2017)

Hi Folks,

Got WES evaluation report online yesterday. I have a Bachelors of Computer Science (3yrs) and a Master of Computer Science (2yrs), both from recognized universities in Pune,India.
My Bachelors was evaluated as Canadian equivalent Bachelors but my Masters was evaluated as 1yr post graduate diploma.

I've been searching information on how evaluation has been done and how to address this issue. 
Confused.

Regards,
Chitra


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

It's the difference in educational systems between Canada and India. India is far behind Canada in this respect and your evaluation reflects this. 

It doesn't matter if your alma matters are widely recognised in India, this doesn't mean anything in Canada and WES has deemed that your qualifications are worth _x_ in Canada. 

You will have to contact WES directly for clarification, as they're the ones who evaluated your qualifications and they aren't obliged to make their policy public knowledge. 

Again, it essentially boils down to the fact that the education system in India _is *not*_ on par with Canada and I can't see any way to address the issue short of a complete overhaul of the system in India and you redoing the work.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

chitrac said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Got WES evaluation report online yesterday. I have a Bachelors of Computer Science (3yrs) and a Master of Computer Science (2yrs), both from recognized universities in Pune,India.
> My Bachelors was evaluated as Canadian equivalent Bachelors but my Masters was evaluated as 1yr post graduate diploma.
> ...




Just because a university is recognized in India does not mean that Canada, or any other country, will recognize it or see it as equivalent to their own universities.

The Indian education system is not up to the standard of the Canadian system so it is entirely likely that they looked at the university and the program and decided that it wasn't up to our standards.


----------



## ginugeorge (Feb 24, 2016)

chitrac said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Got WES evaluation report online yesterday. I have a Bachelors of Computer Science (3yrs) and a Master of Computer Science (2yrs), both from recognized universities in Pune,India.
> My Bachelors was evaluated as Canadian equivalent Bachelors but my Masters was evaluated as 1yr post graduate diploma.
> ...


In India most of the graduate programs are 3 years vs the 4 year period outside. And masters is 2 years in both locations. But on evaluation as its 3+2 vs 4+2 the masters from India often gets diploma status. But if you have an MPhil on top of ur masters then your Mphil will be treated as masters.


----------

